# Bearded Dragon Set up advice needed



## Johnny_Beard (Feb 11, 2008)

Right I am picking up my 4ftX2ftx2ft Viv on sat and I jsut wanted a run down and check list of everything befor I get my Dragon.

One UV tube along the top of the Viv
one spt lamp
a basking area under the spot lamp
two thermostats on the floor at each end
the food and water bowl at the cooler end
Heat Matt? I haev heard many diffrent things on these pelase advie?
do i need a lamp on a night to keep the viv warm?
A few areas if shade to hide and sleep under as my dragon will be a baby
Please let me know everything else I need to hav in my set up i want to make sure that its all up and running and in perfect working order before I even think of putting a dragon in there.

Thanks


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

thermometers :lol2: n if u ask some people for pictures off there beardie's vivarium they'll show u some and they look great


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Heat mats are not needed, unless your house gets very cold at night? If so, a red bulb can be used at night, as it doesnt disturb the BD.

You could also add a few climbing branches, my BD loves them.


----------



## Johnny_Beard (Feb 11, 2008)

ok well thats good on the heat matt as belive me the way my missis is the house is never cold in fact the oppersit lol

Also the light needs to be on for 12 hours a day right say from 7 till 7?

and what are the pefect temps of the hot end and the cool end and how do i control the heat?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you'll need a dimming thermostat to control the heat. You plug the bulb into it and the thermostat into the wall. Stick the sensor on the thermostat in the cool end and set to 85f. 

Hot end should be around 105 - 110 and cool end at 85f. The sensor will detect if the heat is going over 85f in the cool end and dim the bulb. This will then lower the temperature throughout the viv so it doesn't overheat.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

dont forget your substrate  and as far as I know the UV should be about 12" from the bottom of the viv not at the top. Please advise if this is wrong experts, thanks


----------



## Johnny_Beard (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks and sorry for all the questions but i jsut want to give my dragon the best life possibal and all the adivce is taken on board and appricated so thanks and I am sure that there will be more questions to come, i have read books ect bit nothing is better than asking the guys in the know ahy.

thanks


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Johnny_Beard said:


> thanks and sorry for all the questions but i jsut want to give my dragon the best life possibal and all the adivce is taken on board and appricated so thanks and I am sure that there will be more questions to come, i have read books ect bit nothing is better than asking the guys in the know ahy.
> 
> thanks


Thats how I learned too, by asking Q, I still class myself as a newbie having had my beardies only since September gone and I can assure you I am still asking Q's, so no need for sorries


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Useful thread - Maybe part of caresheets should be a check-box list of essential items necessary instead of just putting them in the text itself. I know when I read caresheets I make a mental list of things I need, then often get side-tracked by some fact or other and go off researching that without completing the list.

Make sure you get the right size UVB too - 10.0 recommended from what I recall on here and in the research I've done. And a reflector!


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

*Read the sticky thread at the top - food chart for bearded dragons - some useful info there:lol2:*


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

My 10.0 UV tube is placed at the top of my 4 ft x 2 x 2 viv.....is that too high?

He has climbing branches he can climb within 4 inches of it in various places.

I tried to get a reptile hammock and ladder to get him closer again, but the stupid things wont stick


----------



## ev2277 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have heard that you should not give baby beardies a hide... because they may stay under there and get cold and not eat.. especially if they are stressed.. but pls correct me if I am wrong ???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

its not that you 'shouldn't' but if they stay under the hide then take it out.


As long as the beardie can get close enough to get the benefit of the UV (within around 8inches or less (or more depending on how you look at it)) then putting it at the top should be fine.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

I had some trouble in the begining with Spike as he wasn't getting enough UV. I've since replaced the tubes with a mega-ray which is a basking spotlight and uv combined. They cost about £50-£60 but last much longer. They don't produce as much heat as regular basking lights but to regulate my temps i have a 100w Mega-ray and a 60w household spot light pointed at the basking site. The 60w bulb is attached to a pulse thermostat and the sensor is at the cool end and set to 80F so my temps are 80F at the cool end and 115F at the basking site. I use a rock for the basking site as it retains heat and warms his wee belly too.

Hades Dragons and a few other beardie breeders advised to take away the hides as well as young dragons wil often hide all day and not get enough heat or UV. Since i took the hides away Spike had been much happier and healthier.

If you plan on getting baby beardies then a 4x2x2 may be too big to start with as they will struggle to find food

Hope this helps.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Agree i find that my hatchlings hide away a lot if given the oppotunity, As for UV, if you have it placed on the top of the viv then i would recommend a UV reflector, They increase the amount of UV by 100% as without the reflector, half of the UV is waisted cos it's directed at the ceiling.

Long branches will be good! Babies feel safer on branches and they get a lot closer to the UV.

Livefood UK Ltd.

And you can also go to my website, look under caresheet

beckysbeardies.co.uk

Hope this helps


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

young beardies

if you buy baby beardies then they might struggle to find food in a 4x2x2 so i recommend putting a divide up to make you viv smaller, this divide won't last long as babies grow very fast, and you will soon remove it to give them the full size viv

kitchen roll as substrate should also be used for young beardies up to 9-12 months old, 

adult beardies

if you purchase a grown on or adult beardie a 4x2x2 is ideal, this is the most popular size vivarium, its your personal opinion about substrate, i personally use self adheshive tiles and slate to keep the claws down, your temps should be 85 cool end and 105-110 basking spot, 

heat mats

if you are using a heat mat please place this on the side of the vivarium and not underneath the substrate, as beardies get there heat source from above and not through there bellys, this all depends on the actual room your beardie will be kept in, if your temps drop a lot at night then a heat mat is the best idea, if the room is warm then don't bother

dimming thermostats are the best option really as they make the light dim when to hot and go bright when to cold , unlike on/off thermostats which just basically go on/off when temps rise or fall,


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

How would I divide the viv up? Would polystyrene do the trick?

Do you mean solit the viv entirely in half? or have like a little dorr way he can go in and out of?



rasperandy said:


> young beardies
> 
> if you buy baby beardies then they might struggle to find food in a 4x2x2 so i recommend putting a divide up to make you viv smaller, this divide won't last long as babies grow very fast, and you will soon remove it to give them the full size viv
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

There's alot of useful info on housing baby dragons on this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/91103-baby-beardies.html


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Superbuzz3 said:


> How would I divide the viv up? Would polystyrene do the trick?
> 
> Do you mean solit the viv entirely in half? or have like a little dorr way he can go in and out of?


 
well for young beardies, i would divide the viv up just to make it smaller for them

you could use a a piece of plywood or something just to section part of the viv off,

you have bought a great size viv, if you divide it up for now then when they are older you remove the divide, and open the whole viv up for them, this method is a lot better than buying a small viv then going and buying another one later on, saves you money as well matey


----------



## Johnny_Beard (Feb 11, 2008)

well im pretty much sorted now thanks everyone you all been a great help.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

no worries, look forward to your pictures of your beardies : victory:


----------



## Johnny_Beard (Feb 11, 2008)

ok last check list i promise

uv light 10.0
spot lights 100w
dimming thermo
basking spots
branches
2 bowles
cricket keeper
nutrobol
calcium

apart from my bearded anything else?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Johnny_Beard said:


> ok last check list i promise
> 
> uv light 10.0
> spot lights 100w
> ...


 
you might want to buy a vivarium as well :lol2:


----------



## Johnny_Beard (Feb 11, 2008)

lol tell me about it i lsot that one on ebay derrrr but have everything else lol


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

A reflector for the UV tube is a great buy aswell....not too expensive.



Johnny_Beard said:


> ok last check list i promise
> 
> uv light 10.0
> spot lights 100w
> ...


----------



## beardedchris (Oct 20, 2009)

*help!*

does anyone know a gd safe reptile website i can buy a beardy setup plz help:mf_dribble:


----------



## Decombobulation (Apr 5, 2010)

ummmmmm thx


> does anyone know a gd safe reptile website i can buy a beardy setup plz help


 imm gonna use this setup when i get mine 

Swell Bearded Dragon Kit - Advanced


hope this helps, also if the above is inadequate plz tell me!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

that's expensive for what you get and what you'll have to throw away.


----------



## Decombobulation (Apr 5, 2010)

Meko said:


> that's expensive for what you get and what you'll have to throw away.


Throw away what???????????


----------



## cheesekipper (Mar 16, 2010)

Heat mat is a definite no no right off the bat, analog thermometer also won't help you and that's a really big water dish.

Just my two cents


----------



## Decombobulation (Apr 5, 2010)

cheesekipper said:


> Heat mat is a definite no no right off the bat, analog thermometer also won't help you and that's a really big water dish.
> 
> Just my two cents


Can u list all the extra stuff i need please???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

If there is anything you wish to swap and change in any set up by all means give me a call and I will be happy to help? : victory:


----------

